# Limping Legend :-(



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

So for the past day and half Legend(4 yrs old now) has been limping what seems to be on his right front leg. I cant seem to figure out whats going on as he's still active, playing, eating/drinking as usual, barreling up and down steps. When I first noticed I put him on rest thinking he may have landed wrong running at the park or stubbed a toe which he has done before but usually after a couple hours rest he's fine. I checked between his paw pads to see if anything might have been stuck in there but nothing. I felt up and down his right front leg to see if there's any swelling or discomfort and he's not showing anything. The one thing out of the ordinary is I wanted to see if he would voluntarily lift his leg up when asking for paw/shake. When I ask him for shake(right leg) he does not lift it as high up as he does his left. His vet is closed today and I dont wanna rush him into the emergency vet and have to sit for hours(I already called lots dogs in there) but I am worried. Could this be a sprain or tendon issue??


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

TashasLegend said:


> So for the past day and half Legend(4 yrs old now) has been limping what seems to be on his right front leg. I cant seem to figure out whats going on as he's still active, playing, eating/drinking as usual, barreling up and down steps. When I first noticed I put him on rest thinking he may have landed wrong running at the park or stubbed a toe which he has done before but usually after a couple hours rest he's fine. I checked between his paw pads to see if anything might have been stuck in there but nothing. I felt up and down his right front leg to see if there's any swelling or discomfort and he's not showing anything. The one thing out of the ordinary is I wanted to see if he would voluntarily lift his leg up when asking for paw/shake. When I ask him for shake(right leg) he does not lift it as high up as he does his left. His vet is closed today and I dont wanna rush him into the emergency vet and have to sit for hours(I already called lots dogs in there) but I am worried. Could this be a sprain or tendon issue??


Its sounds more like his shoulder then his paw or leg. He possibly could have landed on it wrong and jammed his shoulder while running and jumping around. 
I would keep this activity level down tonight and take him to the your vet in the morning. 
Might also want to feed him early and pick up his water / food before 10 pm just incase they have to sedate him for xrays, so he does not vomite while at the vet.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Its sounds more like his shoulder then his paw or leg. He possibly could have landed on it wrong and jammed his shoulder while running and jumping around.
> I would keep this activity level down tonight and take him to the your vet in the morning.
> Might also want to feed him early and pick up his water / food before 10 pm just incase they have to sedate him for xrays, so he does not vomite while at the vet.


Good Advice ...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great post Deb and just to add to that...
If he hurts himself in the future crate rest is the best. When a dog has an injury like that putting them on crate rest is the best. If your just waiting till you can see the vet or you rest him for a few days you need to make sure he is not making things worse. Take him outside to use the bathroom on leash and right back in the crate, no running around the house, no jumping on the couch. Make sure you put your dog on leash. If one of my dogs gets hurt I put them on crate rest for t least 5 days and sometimes for longer depending on what they did to themselves. If you are not sure what is wrong with your dog then a trip to the vet is a must. You do not want a torn ligament to be mistakes for a bruised or stressed muscle.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I have left messages on his vet's answering machine. I'm hopeing they can squeeze him in the schedule tomorrow. They shouldnt have a problem with it Legend & I use to work there. lol....He is on crate rest I meant he's playing while taking him out to go potty and eat he's a goofball.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Please let us know how it goes .. best of luck


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Sooooooooo...last night one of my friends who works at Legends vet came by to look at him and she said to definitely bring him in. I got up this morning to him NOT limping(WTF?) I swear this dog makes me look like a liar! lol. I took him anyway and PUSHED for x-rays(rather be safe than sorry). And am waiting for the results. His vet said to try and keep him calm and on crate rest and much as possible in the meantime.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah give him a week of crate rest and see how he does. If your worried at all the vet would be a great idea. I hope he ok! I have a dog on crate rest too, she keeps hurting her shoulder running in crazy circles in her dog run! I feel you pain! lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

TashasLegend said:


> Sooooooooo...last night one of my friends who works at Legends vet came by to look at him and she said to definitely bring him in. I got up this morning to him NOT limping(WTF?) I swear this dog makes me look like a liar! lol. I took him anyway and PUSHED for x-rays(rather be safe than sorry). And am waiting for the results. His vet said to try and keep him calm and on crate rest and much as possible in the meantime.


Dogs can mask there pain just like you when you take Ibuprofen for your pain. Dogs have a great pain tolerance so if they fill good will not do symptons of anything wrong. 
It was good that you took the dog into the vet. 
The vet did not tell you while you were there what the xrays said? hmm strange. Most vets have the owners wait, do the xrays and then call you back into the room just in case there is something major wrong. 
Please post what the results where ..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I missed you the part where you went to the vet, oops
Yeah that is strange that they did not discuss the x-rays with you. Or did she not find anything and sent them to a radiologist to double check her?
If it is a soft tissue injury it will not show up in an x-ray.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I missed you the part where you went to the vet, oops
> Yeah that is strange that they did not discuss the x-rays with you. Or did she not find anything and sent them to a radiologist to double check her?
> If it is a soft tissue injury it will not show up in an x-ray.


If it is a soft tissue they will put the dog on bed rest and possibly rimadyl for pain and swelling. 
If the dog is showing signs of limping/pain on and off .. you might take the dog to a specialist to have a ultrasound to look further into the problem 
Try your best not to allow the vet to put the dog on a steroid program as that is just a problem waiting to happen as Steroids cause cancer in all mammals.

I look forward to hearing what the vet said


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

The reason I did not stay at the vets office to wait for the results 1-I am super overly protective of my boy and can't stand for him to be in the kennel area of vets office. Its soooo loud back there. And surgery & recovery kennels are out in the treatment area where the techs and assistants are. Easy place for Legend to get super excited and make all kinds of crazy noise while dogs and cats are recovering. lol. 2- I hate waiting in the lobby b/c there is always some idiot that thinks its okay for them to walk there dog up to legend and insist that they'll like each other! I personally dont want a dog I know nothing about near him. 3- I live 2 minutes away from the vets office its nothing for me to come back. lol

**The Results**
He's got a pulled muscle. His Dr. said he's on crate rest for a week(which he already was) and he's got a Rx for Carprofen. Of which I have not given him. Because I do believe I read somewhere of side effects liver, kidney damage. Wasnt sure if that was long term use or not. I'll have to look it up. But all and all he's been doing better. He's not happy about being in his crate full time. But I did give him a "Philly Cheesesteak" stuffed kong so that keeping him quiet. lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Tasha 

1/2/3 are ALL very valid reasons for not staying .. 

About Carprofen yes the side effects happen with long term use. So you are fine. But please look it up. 
I am so happy it is ONLY a pulled muscle .. he should be better soon 
Not just crate rest and I would really give him a little bit longer then the week. I would make it a few. 
Will he get into the Bath? If so put him in a Ebsat Salt bath and soak his leg .. It will help his muscles to relax and to help repair. If he wont put a wet towel soaked in Ebsat Salts w/ a heating pad and hold it on him. 
I do this to my clients dogs that I do Massage one that have damage to there bodies. 

Glad he is going to be OK


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I will definitely take your advice and give him longer than a week on crate rest. YES! He loves to get in the shower/tub. So I will definitely try that. I will also do the heating pad. I thought about it I'll put him in my bed and sit with him to see if he'll sit still/sleep with it on or laying on it.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had Tempest pull several muscles and it does take a long time to heal. Normally she is on crate rest for 2-3 weeks if she does it really bad. I think 2 weeks might be a good idea then see how he does. Crate rest sucks! lol I always make sure I get them things to do in the crate like raw bones, Kong's stuffed with canned food, nylabones.
Good to hear it is nothing serious!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks! And yes crate rest does suck...for me too! lol. I feel strange not having him follow me around everywhere and now I have to go out and get my own mail and newspaper!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww poor doggie..Hope your dog is ok


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

When we have a dog limping on the front leg we usually do an Idex snap test for Lyme.


----------

